# Social anxiety



## Saoirse (Mar 31, 2016)

I get incredibly anxious around people. With my IBS, I get very little warning (sometimes! Other times I get 10 minute warnings) that I'm about to go diarrhea. All of a sudden I get painful cramps, then I have to run to the bathroom. It's embarrassing because I always have to run there and I feel like people think it's gross or annoying. It's getting to the point where I can't even hang out with people without very bad anxiety. Most of the time, I avoid being around people. I don't know what to do anymore


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

I also deal with social anxiety but I also work in a job which requires lot of interaction with people.


----------



## subichi (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello  I am actually new here. Have you tried to drink Yakult or any Probiotic drinks? It is a miracle to my IBS on top that is is sooo yummy







(not diagnosed but I know myself it is)


----------

